# Verona or Mantova for one year with four kids - advice welcome!



## Missou (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello, 

We just found out we are going to be living in Italy for 10 months beginning mid-August. I have four children, three of school age: 5, 8, 10. A couple of questions:

1. We would like to live in the city center of Verona so we can walk to everything. Thoughts?
2. Any experiences with Italian schools and kids who don't speak Italian? [Mine do not really.]
3. Any thoughts on living in Mantova? It has been suggested to us -- thoughts welcome. 
4. Verona has a private school in English. I am dubious. Any experiences?

Thank you so much!!

Daphne


----------



## roccosmamma (Feb 16, 2011)

*Verona*

Hello Daphne,

I'm English and I live in Verona, I have a baby boy of 8 months therefore can not give you much info on schools etc, however, I can say that Verona is a lovely manageable sized town with great facilities. mantova is pretty too but much smaller and not as well connected ( airports, motorways, trains etc). If i had a choice I'd certainly choose Verona,there is so much more to do and some very good schools so I have heard.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have anymore questions.
Roccosmamma x





Missou said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just found out we are going to be living in Italy for 10 months beginning mid-August. I have four children, three of school age: 5, 8, 10. A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Missou (Jan 16, 2011)

roccosmamma said:


> Hello Daphne,
> 
> I'm English and I live in Verona, I have a baby boy of 8 months therefore can not give you much info on schools etc, however, I can say that Verona is a lovely manageable sized town with great facilities. mantova is pretty too but much smaller and not as well connected ( airports, motorways, trains etc). If i had a choice I'd certainly choose Verona,there is so much more to do and some very good schools so I have heard.
> 
> ...


Dear Roccosmamma, 

Congrats on your new little one! :clap2:

Verona is lovely! Yet, we recently decided that we'd live in Mantova. The small town, tack of tourists, and more affordable housing were attractive in the end. If you have any other thoughts about Mantova, I'd be curious: we have never been there, so it's all a big mystery as to what we will find. 

Best, 

Daphne


----------

